# Haken binden !



## Brassenfan (21. Juni 2007)

gibt es einen trick wie man die haken in den größen 18 oder 20 selber binden kann ! oder gibt es super vorgebundende haken !? 

bedanke mich jetz schon ma für eure beiträge


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

sowie als auch  

es gibt gebundene haken, oder aber du bindest sie selbst....

gibt dafür ganz erschwingliche Hakenbindemaschinen, die leicht zu bedienen sind...


----------



## Brassenfan (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

hast du nen tip für fertig gebundende vorfachhaken ?
hab sonst immer die tubertini haken gehabt die sie bei uns jetz aber nicht mehr führen !!


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

naja... ich fisch die von Browning *räusper*


----------



## Brassenfan (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

was kosten die im schnitt bzw kann ich die online bestellen ! 
wie täuer wär den ein hakenbindegerät ?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

gute Frage, ws die Haken kosten...

ein gutes Hakenbindegerät kostet dich ca. 35 euro...

ist aber eine gute Investion, da du damit beliebige Vorfachlängen usw. selbst binden kannst...


----------



## petrikasus (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

unter http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/ findest Du unter 
Angeln -> Basteln -> Haken binden
eine Anleitung die wirklich gut ist. Die Abgebildeten Hakenbinder kosten unter 5€.
Größter Vorteil beim selber binden: Haken meines Vertrauens und Schnur meines Vertrauens! Preiswerter ist es dazu auch.


----------



## Brassenfan (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

brauch ich für die vorfächer ne bestimmte schnur und wenn welche ?


----------



## petrikasus (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

Servus Fabian,

ungefähr die Verhältnisse zwischen Haken und Schnurdurchmesser gibt Franky auf dem oben geposteten Link auch an.
Nimm die Schnur Deines Vertrauens. Ich habe mit mehreren Schnüren experimentiert und bie bei zwei verschiedenen Typen hängen geblieben: Sumo von DAM zwischen 0,18 und 0,12mm, darunter nehme ich Mitchell.
Es gibt aber unterschiedliche Anforderungen, so dass einige zu geschmeidigeren Schnüren raten werden. Für mich sind diese in Bezug auf das Verhältnis von Tragkraft/Schnurdurchmesser derzeit optimal.


----------



## Brassenfan (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

das beste is i lass mich da noch ma beraten im fachladen ! die werden mir ja wohl sagen können welcher harken zu welcher schnur passt ! wär ja schlimm wenn net :g


----------



## bennie (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

nimm doch einfach ne schnur, die die passenden eigenschaften für dich bereit hält und binde sie an den entsprechenden haken.


----------



## Brassenfan (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

also erst ma experimentieren wie was zusammen passt


----------



## hud (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*



petrikasus schrieb:


> unter http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/ findest Du unter
> Angeln -> Basteln -> Haken binden
> eine Anleitung die wirklich gut ist. Die Abgebildeten Hakenbinder kosten unter 5€.
> Größter Vorteil beim selber binden: Haken meines Vertrauens und Schnur meines Vertrauens! Preiswerter ist es dazu auch.



ich hätte zu den bildern unter diesem link eine frage:

vom bild 7 zu 8 , wird die schlaufe ausgehakt oder wird der haken aus der haltevorrichtung genommen und dabei zieht sich das eine ende der schlaufe durch die wicklungen?

danke
hud


----------



## DerHASS (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

Hi kann dir einen sehr billigen Hakenbinder empfehlen, geht bis 21 echt supi

http://cgi.ebay.de/HAKENBINDEGERAT-...ryZ81454QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Hab ihn jetzt in der schnelle nur da gefunden, den gibts aber in jedem Angler Shop und das meist noch für unter einem Euro.

Ist sehr einfach zu bedienen

hehe seh grad das das Teil hier schon beschrieben wurde ^^


----------



## hud (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

hi DerHASS,  aber vieleicht könntest du mir weiter helfen bei meiner frage? oder jemand anders...

danke
hud


----------



## Gralf (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*



hud schrieb:


> vom bild 7 zu 8 , wird die schlaufe ausgehakt oder wird der haken aus der haltevorrichtung genommen und dabei zieht sich das eine ende der schlaufe durch die wicklungen?
> 
> danke
> hud



Nicht aushaken sondern durchziehen.  Das kurze Schnurende wird also durch den Metallbogen des Bindegerätes herausgezogen. Wenn du es aushakst entsteht kein Knoten


----------



## hud (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

danke schön für die antwort!!

hud


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*



brassenkiller01 schrieb:


> gute Frage, ws die Haken kosten...
> 
> ein gutes Hakenbindegerät kostet dich ca. 35 euro...
> 
> ist aber eine gute Investion, da du damit beliebige Vorfachlängen usw. selbst binden kannst...



Gib doch mal einen Tipp, welches :g


----------



## DerHASS (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

Na da komm ich wo zu spät ^^.
Ist aber Kinderleicht damit und man braucht kein teures Gerät kaufen.


----------



## Patrick S. (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*

Na es gibt gute Bindemaschinen, mit dem man mit etwas Übung Haken sehr schnell bindet...außerdem ist der Preis für solche Geräte erschwinglich. Für 2,99 bis 5,00 Euro sind diese zu haben...und was soll ich sagen, sie funktionieren perfekt.


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Haken binden !*



Brassenfan schrieb:


> was kosten die im schnitt bzw kann ich die online bestellen !
> wie täuer wär den ein hakenbindegerät ?


 
Vergiss ein hakenbindegerät!! Ich würd sie selber binden bis 18 Haken kein problem, bei Übung!! Dann wirds schon schwirieger!
oder kauf Dir einfach welche ist am einfachsten ;-) Gamakatsu oder sumo sind sehr gute haken! sumo haken bekommt man aber kaum noch, da sie von DAM sind!


----------

